# Solved: Super Mario 3 Forever



## 34m0922 (Feb 14, 2013)

I tried to install Super Mario 3 Forever on my computer, then I tried to run the game then I got a error message. Any solutions to fix this?


----------



## Super-D-38 (Apr 25, 2002)

Welcome to TSG! :up:

That is a neat looking remake of Mario. 
Have you tried removing and reinstalling? Shows it works on Windows 7, but maybe try Vista compatibility for troubleshooting. 
Also, try searching for that MMFS2.dll. see if it is in your computer. Not exactly sure where it should be, but see if it even exists.


----------



## 34m0922 (Feb 14, 2013)

I tried to run as Windows Vista compatibility but it doesn't work


----------



## Super-D-38 (Apr 25, 2002)

same error? 
Did you try installing it in Vista and or XP SP2 compatibility? ( that would be right clicking the installer and setting compatibility, then double clicking to install) 

have you searched your system for the MMFS2.dll?


----------



## 34m0922 (Feb 14, 2013)

Yes I tried Vista and or XP SP2 compatibility and I searched for MMFS2.dll a whole computer and there's no result.


----------



## Super-D-38 (Apr 25, 2002)

Hmm, so either it's not being installed or something is blocking it.

Odd, researching MMFS2.dll I'm seeing reference to the stdrt.exe also mentioned in the error. Many reports say it is malware and should be deleted. Did you get this game from a reputable place, and have you scanned it as best you can?
Are there any antivirus notifications coming up when installing?

Perhaps it would be best to avoid this particular game, it may contain malware/virus. The lesser reports have stdrt.exe eating up alot of CPU and RAM. I would skip this game.

Some people have posted other Mario like games. "Secret Maryo Chronicles" and one called "Super Tux" (uses the linux penguin instead of Mario.) Both are said to be free. (info taken from here; http://www.fatwallet.com/forums/free-stuff/1053395/ )


----------



## 34m0922 (Feb 14, 2013)

I tried search MMFS2.dll for hidden and system files, and I searched for stdrt.exe a whole computer and there's no stdrt.exe file on my computer. I scanned the installation file with VIPRE internet security 2013 and no threats was found.


----------



## Super-D-38 (Apr 25, 2002)

The error points to both files. Maybe Viper is preventing them from installing and running. All I know is many reports for stdrt.exe say it's malware or a system hog. And that is the main program listed in your error report. 
If the installer is under 25MB you can scan it here; http://virusscan.jotti.org/en 
they use many different virus engines to scan the file.

Is there a chance for a false positive, sure. That game may be written with the same software the virus people used, but it is tossing up red flags. 
With as many warnings as I read I would avoid it.
I had a "clean" installer that Norton scanned. it ended up installing 5 unwanted programs in the background.

Maybe someone else on TSG is more familiar with this game, or maybe search for another version from a more reputable place and try that one.


----------



## 34m0922 (Feb 14, 2013)

I uploaded the installation file and ClamAV found threat named PUA.Win32.Packer.Upx-57


----------



## Couriant (Mar 26, 2002)

Where did you get the installation files?


----------



## 34m0922 (Feb 14, 2013)

From http://www.softendo.com/game/MF


----------



## 34m0922 (Feb 14, 2013)

After I click on Super_Mario_3_Mario_Forever.exe, online installer will download offline installation file and save it on my computer as Install_Mario_Forever.exe file


----------



## Super-D-38 (Apr 25, 2002)

"Install_Mario_Forever.exe" is the one your scanning right?

there is one on cnet.com http://download.cnet.com/New-Super-Mario-Forever-2012/3000-7433_4-10344976.html
maybe that one is cleaner.


----------



## 34m0922 (Feb 14, 2013)

Yeah, that's correct


----------



## Super-D-38 (Apr 25, 2002)

I don't know then. only one of the virus engines flagged it huh. 
I would try other downloads or just pass on the game all together. I just can't look past all the warnings about stdrt.exe.
Maybe Couriant has better ideas.


----------



## 34m0922 (Feb 14, 2013)

Never mind, I want to skip solving my problems, but thanks for help!


----------



## Super-D-38 (Apr 25, 2002)

You don't need to skip it. It seems the .dll file needed is missing. it is either being blocked or not being installed. 
One very bad suggestion was to disable your antivirus and install the game. *However* with the warnings for stdrt.exe, I do not recommend doing that.

Did you try the version from cnet? Looks like the same game and it may be a safer download. Anyone can "hack" the downloader and insert extra nefarious programs, then post it back on a site. That's why you should try other more well known sites. I can't say if CNet is any safer but it is a little more trusted of a site.

If other versions give the same error, then you may need to find the MMFS2.dll and manually place it in the system folder. 
You can try more solutions, it is just a risk that you need to be OK with taking. 
I'm only stopping because it looks too risky to me. There is a chance other TSG members know exactly how to fix this game. Just may take a while for them to find your post.

Whatever your choice, I wish you happy gaming.


----------



## 34m0922 (Feb 14, 2013)

Ok, I will try


----------



## 34m0922 (Feb 14, 2013)

Problem fixed! Thanks for help


----------



## Super-D-38 (Apr 25, 2002)

Great! Can you describe what you did, maybe your answer will help someone else. :up:


----------



## 34m0922 (Feb 14, 2013)

Umm.. I don't know because my friend already fixed it, so I can't tell


----------

